# Uber Pet?



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Do you turn it on or not?
For those who do, good/bad experience with it?
Thank you!









​


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Haven't tried it, and I don't plan to.

I did have a rider a couple of years ago who had her pet bird in a box. Seems that the bird had gotten injured by a ceiling fan earlier, and was going home with her on my trip.


----------



## Wackypete2 (May 3, 2018)

wont do it. period. 

Peter


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I always have it on. Pets are no big deal.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have run it when available in certain markets, can't say I ever got a ping for Uber Pet. Pretty sure it pays the same as UberX, guessing the PAX pays more, so not really sure if it is used by many people. 

I have no issues with pets, I address each one on a case by case basis.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have it ON. The only bad experience was with the passenger, not the dog. Other than that one, it has been acceptable. I do not mind using the Dustbuster® after the dog gets out of the car, as I am being compensated for that.

I had one where the lady had a juvenile dog in a vest. The dog sat on the floor. It turned out that she was a service animal trainer. I had asked her if the dog was a service animal. She told me that she was a trainer and that the dog was in training as well. I learned something from her: the ADA _does cover_ service animals in training. She told me that usually she orders Uber Pet when she has a dog in training to let the drivers know that there is a dog and to give them something extra for it. She did admit that sometimes she just ordered X. She told me that if the driver were decent about it when she ordered X, she always tipped. She did tip me a dollar and change on top of the PET bonus.

I am not unhappy with my experiences with Uber PET.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I just looked at the rate card in a couple of markets i drive in, Uber Pet pays the same as UberX


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's interesting. I leave it on, only gotten it twice, both times they paid a few bucks more than X and I like dogs so why not.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Uber Pet?


Uber can pet this....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber can pet this....


😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Do you turn it on or not?
> For those who do, good/bad experience with it?
> Thank you!


If you ever get a Pet ping and this dog shows up.....take the dog but leave the owner behind, he's too much trouble.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> If you ever get a Pet ping and this dog shows up.....take the dog but leave the owner behind, he's too much trouble.
> 
> View attachment 605065


Excellent advice, indeed!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

On, hair the only inconvenience, easily cleaned with a lint brush, pays a small pet fee to driver


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I have run it when available in certain markets, can't say I ever got a ping for Uber Pet. Pretty sure it pays the same as UberX, guessing the PAX pays more, so not really sure if it is used by many people.
> 
> I have no issues with pets, I address each one on a case by case basis.


I think the pax pays an extra $5. I got an extra $3.75 Uber Pet Surcharge from the ride.

It pays out long pickup fee and the same mile rate as UberX.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I found Uber Pet VERY helpful and I've never taken a Pet trip.


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

I have a dustbuster as well, have a bissell spot shampooer so why not?

Lots of fairs from uber pet are doggies going to a veterinarian which gives me a sense of gratification. Dogs are too good for us.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I always have it on, but have only received a few Uber Pet rides.
The last one sat on the floor but was slobbering over the seat.
I just wiped it off with a disinfecting wipe after they left. No big deal.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Have it on about a year now I think... Never had a ping for it. They charge extra for the service.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Illini said:


> I always have it on, but have only received a few Uber Pet rides.
> The last one sat on the floor but was slobbering over the seat.
> I just wiped it off with a disinfecting wipe after they left. No big deal.


That would be a big deal for me. It's the inconsiderate owner who should be cleaning up after their pet. No wonder I never accept them!


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Do you turn it on or not?
> For those who do, good/bad experience with it?
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


I use it to “hide” when I’m doing a Lyft ride and I don’t want to lose my Uber surge. Otherwise it’s not worth the extra three bucks to risk claws ripping my seat or having to clean dog hair.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....if it was in my market I'd have it on; why not?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ....if it was in my market I'd have it on; why not?


Why not? Ok, if and when it does come to your market, turn it on and find out!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> if and when it does come to your market, turn it on and find out!


yeah, I've seen the complaints, whines and pretty much tears that are posted here about 'pets'. For those sensitive about their cloth seats a blanket being handy would do wonders, right? 

My male Rottweiler used to sit in the front passenger seat; would freak people out at the stop lights.
🐩


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why not? Ok, if and when it does come to your market, turn it on and find out!


It never pings! 

, Uber users are so goddamn cheap they'll check the price and see it's going to cost them and $9 difference in my market, to transport their pet when they can just take it with them on an x and hope they don't say anything.

Then if the driver actually does say something and they cancel the passengers just going to call and say my service pet was denied a ride on your platform.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Rottweiler used to sit in the front passenger seat; would freak people out at the stop lights.


Ummm...newsflash, it wasn't the dog freaking people out 😂


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I just looked at the rate card in a couple of markets i drive in, Uber Pet pays the same as UberX


There is supposed to be a surcharge rather than a rate adjustment.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> I found Uber Pet VERY helpful and I've never taken a Pet trip.
> 
> View attachment 605120


Yup, I do that with Connect.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Had a couple pretend they had a baby in a harness attached to the lady’s chest, I let it slide and checked after if they booked a pets ride, but nah they didn’t! Cheap f…s
Had another bring two dogs and later I realised that only one allowed. Had a few other that just jump in and they not booked as Pets rides! What do you do ? On the fly stressed you just can’t question every rider about everything!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Porkbones said:


> Had a couple pretend they had a baby in a harness attached to the lady’s chest, I let it slide and checked after if they booked a pets ride, but nah they didn’t! Cheap f…s
> Had another bring two dogs and later I realised that only one allowed. Had a few other that just jump in and they not booked as Pets rides! What do you do ? On the fly stressed you just can’t question every rider about everything!


Baby's need car seats... 

Take the ride, and grab a pic... turn it in for a fair adjustment


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Every pet i ever driven sat on the floor and didnt make a sound


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Can I take the pet and leave the human behind?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I've had a GREAT experience with it. It enables me to stay online without getting pings so I can chase surge while I have an active Sticky and/or DF and/or CT.

Would I actually accept and pick up a Pet ride? Hell no. It makes no sense you're only getting a couple bucks more and pings are non-stop on UberX 24/7.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah agree in peak periods it’s not viable to have pets on, but had many rides with no incidents. 
I’d rather drive pets around only allday anyday. How good would that be?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Porkbones said:


> I’d rather drive pets around only allday anyday. How good would that be?


I agree. That would be awesome. No idiots to deal with!


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I agree. That would be awesome. No idiots to deal with!


It's just too much of a risk. Sure, it could be a well groomed short hair lap dog that sits still the whole time, or a cat in a carrier. Hell, I'll even take those on UberX without "service animal" claims. But it could also be a huge, smelly, slobbery, wet, dirty long hair dog that will want to run all over your car and bark constantly. Have fun with that for an extra $2!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Schmanthony said:


> But it could also be a huge, smelly, slobbery, wet, dirty long hair dog that will want to run all over your car and bark constantly. Have fun with that for an extra $2!


Very true. Had a "service" dog like that, once 😡


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

What risk? dog won’t report you in desperate attempt for a free ride! I’d rather have that slobbering mut in the front seat cheering than some drunk smuck heaving and spewing in da back


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

It’s actually about 25% more on the ride so it’s a surge without chasing


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Porkbones said:


> It’s actually about 25% more on the ride so it’s a surge without chasing


That's why I have ever got a pet ping.... Cheep mofos.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Probs not alot of dogs in your area, where do you drive?
Maybe alot of dognapping happening


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Porkbones said:


> Probs not alot of dogs in your area, where do you drive?
> Maybe alot of dognapping happening


Jacksonville FL...


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I don’t see Uber pet as an option, as it may not be in my market, I’ve only had 2 pets, small dogs that were in carriers I’m a little worried over big dogs, and not the mess they may leave, getting bit, so if I come across a pax with a big dog, I’ll use the I’m extremely allergic to dogs excuse, tell them to get another driver, and a large dog carrier most likely wouldn’t fit in the backseat. Of course a service animal is different as I know they won’t bite, and i have leather seats.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I don’t see Uber pet as an option, as it may not be in my market, I’ve only had 2 pets, small dogs that were in carriers I’m a little worried over big dogs, and not the mess they may leave, getting bit, so if I come across a pax with a big dog, I’ll use the I’m extremely allergic to dogs excuse, tell them to get another driver, and a large dog carrier most likely wouldn’t fit in the backseat. Of course a service animal is different as I know they won’t bite, and i have leather seats.


Houston had it but is gone now, so I do not pick anyone up and just do the deliveries only…

If you ever read the door at Petco it will make you laugh because the store doors say “ Pets please make sure your parents are leashed “ and I have to agree with that one seeing most of the time it ain’t the pet that is the issue but the owner…


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Have it on about a year now I think... Never had a ping for it. They charge extra for the service.
> 
> View attachment 605127


Ubers charging $11 more for comfort 
but only paying a pittance more isnt it?
Pet rides are great, much more likely
and easier to chat up a tip too !!!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've got it turned off right now due to winter. I don't like cleaning up after stinky and dirty wet animals.

In all other seasons I leave it on. You get $5 per ride extra.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I had an Uber Pet ride yesterday. Woman got into my car with a small service dog inside a carrier. She was upset because the previous driver cancelled on her when he arrived. She ordered the Uber Pet to ensure she got a ride. I told her to contact Uber to report the other driver, and to ask them to refund the difference between Uber Pet and Uber X on my ride. She told both me and the other driver that she had the certification/papers with her, but the other driver didn't care. I told her I don't need to see it, nor does she need to show it.
Yes, $5 tip in the app.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I've got it turned off right now due to winter. *I don't like cleaning up after stinky and dirty wet animals.*


So you have Uber X turned off, too?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No....just pet for now. I still have connect and X online. If I get an animal on X I'll still take it though.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

And here I thought it meant I could pet hot Uber pax


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I thought it meant I could pet hot Uber pax


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I do Eats normally but have X turned off and Pet turned on. Animals I can deal with, people no so much. Still haven't gotten any Pet pings in weeks of having it on.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Illini said:


> I had an Uber Pet ride yesterday. Woman got into my car with a small service dog inside a carrier. She was upset because the previous driver cancelled on her when he arrived. She ordered the Uber Pet to ensure she got a ride. I told her to contact Uber to report the other driver, and to ask them to refund the difference between Uber Pet and Uber X on my ride. She told both me and the other driver that she had the certification/papers with her, but the other driver didn't care. I told her I don't need to see it, nor does she need to show it.
> Yes, $5 tip in the app.


You know she was full of it right, there is no papers or certification issued. Nonetheless, not sure if I say good job hustling a tip or good job throwing the previous driver under the bus.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You know she was full of it right, there is no papers or certification issued. Nonetheless, not sure if I say good job hustling a tip or good job throwing the previous driver under the bus.


The previous driver was a moron. Don't feel bad for him. Accepted an Uber Pet trip only to cancel on arrival because there was a pet? Well duh...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> The previous driver was a moron. Accepted an Uber Pet trip only to cancel on arrival because there was a pet?


For some reason, I miss most of the Uber Pet pings that I accept. I get to the address, see an _animule_ THEN look more closely to see that it is an Uber PET job. I would have guessed that this happened with the first driver, but there is one thing that does bother me: if said driver does not want _aminals_, why did he opt IN to Uber PET?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nonetheless, not sure if I say good job hustling a tip or good job throwing the previous driver under the bus.


I had no problem throwing that driver under the bus. One less competing driver who happens to be a jerk for leaving that woman on the curb. Taking service animals is part of the job. Don't like it? Find a new job. There are enough of them out there.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For some reason, I miss most of the Uber Pet pings that I accept. I get to the address, see an _animule_ THEN look more closely to see that it is an Uber PET job. I would have guessed that this happened with the first driver, but there is one thing that does bother me: if said driver does not want _aminals_, why did he opt IN to Uber PET?


I opted in to Uber Pet to have access to an unpopular platform for when I want to remain online but not get pings. Same thing with Uber Connect.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> access to an unpopular platform


I use Uber Green for that. I get far more Uber PET pings than Green. I do not have Uber Connect as an option. I understand that Uber Connect is the best option for ducking pings.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> I opted in to Uber Pet to have access to an unpopular platform for when I want to remain online but not get pings. Same thing with Uber Connect.





Another Uber Driver said:


> I use Uber Green for that. I get far more Uber PET pings than Green. I do not have Uber Connect as an option. I understand that Uber Connect is the best option for ducking pings.


I get much less Uber Pet rides, than Uber Green rides.


----------

